

Ask YC:  online presentation (shareable) software in place of Zenter? - zkinion

Since Zenter was acquired, and Google hasn't yet moved the product into their lineup, what alternatives are there for online slide presentation?<p>http://mashable.com/2007/08/12/online-presentations/<p>Which of these would you recommend to use in its place in the meantime?  I just basically need to throw together a slide presentation and then have it shareable by people going to a URL.
======
zkinion
Never mind, I'll just make it in openoffice then share with scribd.

------
noodle
google docs is still usable. it just won't be quite the same as zenter.

that subprime cartoon (link:
[http://docs.google.com/TeamPresent?revision=_latest&fs=t...](http://docs.google.com/TeamPresent?revision=_latest&fs=true&docID=ddv7hj34_03774hsc7&skipauth=true#0))
is on google docs and its a pretty effective powerpoint-like presentation.
imo.

